# Cooling hedgies in Florida



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I've done some searching, but there isn't very much information about cooling hedgies. I live in Florida in an apartment with two large windows in my room. This makes for a very hot room. I bought a thermostat and I'm not sure how accurate it is, but the temperatures during the day have been between 80 and 82 degrees Fahrenheit. My hedgie seems to be doing fine right now, but I'm worried about the fact that it's only January. 

My roommates are very concerned about the electric bill and always turn off the air conditioning during the day. Is there anything I can do to try and cool down my hedgies cage on a regular basis besides offering to pay a larger portion of the electric bill so we can keep it on during the day?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this as I am looking for ideas as well. Right now I have a large room air conditioner if needed as this will be my first full summer with hedgies. I plan to have it in the main living room (its a really large air conditioner with thermostat) and then leave the door to their bedroom open so it cools but is not cold.

Thankfully I'm off work during the summer so I will be able to monitor the temperature situation but I'm curious what cooling devices people use specifically for their hedgies. I might be able to use something else on days I don't want to run the big one.


----------



## teresa (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys! I live in FL w/my hedgehog Parsnip. I am not sure if I can be of much help with this problem, as we run our A/C all summer long. I was browsing at petco the other day and found a "super pet chin-chiller" which looks to me to be just a small slab of granite that a small animal can chillax on when they get too warm. It was about $10 and might be worth a try. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

teresa said:


> Hey guys! I live in FL w/my hedgehog Parsnip. I am not sure if I can be of much help with this problem, as we run our A/C all summer long. I was browsing at petco the other day and found a "super pet chin-chiller" which looks to me to be just a small slab of granite that a small animal can chillax on when they get too warm. It was about $10 and might be worth a try. Let me know how it works out!


What works just as well is going to a store that sells house/construction stuff (I believe I went to Menards) and going over to where they have floor tiling. I found a marble tile there for Lily's cage that was only $2 or less, and I just sanded the edges to make sure they weren't sharp. She doesn't lay down on it, as far as I can tell, but she walks over it, and it helps keep the liner down on that part of the cage.


----------

